# NFS underground Installation problem



## karthikk (Apr 1, 2010)

when i try to install underground i get past the keycheck then i get to the question on which type of install then it drops back to the desktop , tried both install types different drives and same thing
I've got 3 other pc's and it works on them
i go ctrl-alt-del and it comes up with autorun not responding and a ereg program running
tia

PC configuration -Windows XP service pack 2
CPU 2.66ghz 1GB of ram ati Radeon xpress 200 version 1.2


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF;

please see here and follow this to help us get started;

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f269/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-383202.html


----------

